# PT gear for Reserves BMQ



## Messorius (21 Jun 2012)

I'll be doing full time BMQ and I was advised to bring my own PT gear along. How many sets should I bring? I've bought three pairs of field shorts/plain Ts, but I'm wondering if I need five for the full week, if laundry is done once per.

Thanks much!


----------



## brihard (21 Jun 2012)

You should be given a kit list that will say something like 'pt shorts, 2 pair' 'pt shirts, 2' or something along those lines.

In my experience, two good pairs of running shorts and a pair of track pants, plus 3 or 4 t shirts - dry fit or the equivalent if you can - should suffice; I doubt laundry will be restricted in any way. However do ensure at a minimum you have every item listen on that kit list.


----------



## MikeL (21 Jun 2012)

From what I've seen/done on course usually you just wear your own shorts(or the awful grey ones if issued) and the issue green t-shirts.  3 Sets of PT gear should be enough,  and you should have access to laundry, but as I don't know where you are doing it I can't say for sure.   Crazy question... but have you talked to anyone from your unit about this? Or looked at the joining instructions/kitlist for the course?


----------



## Messorius (21 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the fast replies. I have a kit list, but there's nothing about PT gear on it except the proper place to label PT shoes if issued.  I checked with my unit a month ago about bringing stuff(and then bought it  ;D), but now that I'm packing everything up I wanted to make sure I wasn't going with too little. I'll be in Gagetown.


----------



## brihard (21 Jun 2012)

Messorius said:
			
		

> Thanks for the fast replies. I have a kit list, but there's nothing about PT gear on it except the proper place to label PT shoes if issued.  I checked with my unit a month ago about bringing stuff(and then bought it  ;D), but now that I'm packing everything up I wanted to make sure I wasn't going with too little. I'll be in Gagetown.



Don't worry, this base is *well* acquainted with sorting out recruits who show up with some deficiency or another. You will be clamped onto very tightly at the start of your course and guided through everything you need to start off.

If you don't already have a *good* pair of running shoes, get one.


----------



## Messorius (21 Jun 2012)

I've got two pairs, should I bring both, or is one sufficient?


----------



## MikeL (21 Jun 2012)

I'd bring both,  that way you can rotate, plus you might get one pair wet and it might not be dry when you need to be in PT gear again, etc.


----------



## Messorius (21 Jun 2012)

Excellent. Thanks much!


----------



## Habs (21 Jun 2012)

I have a question that relates to this.

I was not issued a military pair of PT shorts/shirts for my Reserve BMQ. Do I bring civy ones, or do I need to ask the workers at the detachment to issue me some?

Reason I ask, is that I have not received my joining instructions yet, and some people tell me that you use military PTs, and others say you use civy PTs.

I'm assuming the only difference is that the military ones are green/grey with army or something on them.


----------



## Messorius (23 Jun 2012)

Habs said:
			
		

> I have a question that relates to this.
> 
> I was not issued a military pair of PT shorts/shirts for my Reserve BMQ. Do I bring civy ones, or do I need to ask the workers at the detachment to issue me some?
> 
> ...



Ask someone in your unit what you're supposed to do. If it's anything like mine, you've got a WO and one or two Cpls in charge of herding you around. Collect phone numbers and emails while you're at it, if they're giving them to you.

One more question, if anyone would oblige: Are smallpacks used during BMQ? It's not on the kit list, but it's on the labelling list attached to my kit list(I called to ask, but since it's Sat I think everyone's out).  Thanks much!


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Jun 2012)

Smallpacks were deployment issue only when I left Canada in February, unless we got a whole crapload of them into the system in a few short months, I wouldn't count on it being issued. If you do get one, you know where to label it. Staff isn't going to fault you for clothing stores saying you can't have this.


----------



## MikeL (23 Jun 2012)

Habs said:
			
		

> I was not issued a military pair of PT shorts/shirts for my Reserve BMQ. Do I bring civy ones, or do I need to ask the workers at the detachment to issue me some?



I don't think Reservists get get the issue  grey PT gear,  and consider yourself lucky as they were pretty ugly and not that great really.  On Reserve BMQ, etc  I would imagine you would just wear whatever shorts you have(no crazy colours/patterns) and wear the issue OD green t-shirt, or whatever your staff tells you too.


----------



## MPwannabe (23 Jun 2012)

When I was reserves and did my BMQ, we brought our own PT gear. I suggest simple black shorts without over the top logos on them. Your green undershirt will suffice.


----------



## Messorius (23 Jun 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Smallpacks were deployment issue only when I left Canada in February, unless we got a whole crapload of them into the system in a few short months, I wouldn't count on it being issued. If you do get one, you know where to label it. Staff isn't going to fault you for clothing stores saying you can't have this.



Thanks for the reply.  I've got one(afaik everyone in my training platoon got new ones).  I'll take it with then, I'd rather look at it and not use it than need it and not have it.


----------

